# My story of IBS



## apeynurse (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am 22 years old and my whole life from what I can remember I've dealt with constant diarrhea and frequent bowel movements. It wasn't until recently when a couple friends from home passed away that my diarrhea and cramping got to a Max. I was freaking out because I would have diarrhea and bowel movements up to 14 times a day. They would be various colors such as brown tan orange yellow green. I was freaking out. If you research these topics they say you have a bad gallbladder pancreas and cancer. So I became very anxious. I have received multiple tests and procedures. My first test was a stool study for parasites bacteria which all came back negative. Than I had a test for celiac the Iga test which came back positive which was interesting. I also had lived tests Cbc bmp thyroid. All came back normal. So I was referred to my gastro and he performed a endoscopy and colonoscopy. Everything was normal! Which stressed me out even more that they haven't found anything. So my gastro diagnosed me with IBS and gluten intolerance. I than requested to have a CT in June of my abdomen to make sure my pancreas gallbladder and ovaries along with my liver are healthy. I am a nursing student so I am a major hypochondriac. So now til then I am trying to ease my anxiety and take things day by day. I am on a gluten free diet which helps a little not much. But if anyone else has a similar story I would love to hear. This forum has eased my anxiety a little hearing everyone's story. I feel that IBS had little research done and hope that doctors and scientists take more time in researching this fascinating diagnosis.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

LOL if they don't know what it is that IS the diagnosis for IBS. You may have other food intolerances as well. I can't tolerate any dairy. I also mostly avoid even non-dairy chocolate, chilies, large quantities of fruit in one sitting, broccoli. It is trial and error figuring it out. Maybe keep a food diary and highlight suspect foods and then if you react again, and again, and again you will know to eliminate that food. I wasn't that organized so it has taken me forever to figure everything out! Stress is also a contributor, so quit inventing illnesses that stress you out


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your story apeynurse and I'm very sorry to hear about your friends. I'm a little uncertain why your doctor choose to diagnose you with gluten intolerance and IBS. Did you go on a totally gluten free diet during a long period of time and your symptoms persisted or how did your doctor motivate his choice? What's your gluten free diet like? What do you eat on a normal day?

I think, since you say that you've dealt with diarrhea your whole life, your gluten intolerance could very well be the explanation. But it might not be the full story, it's hard to tell for anyone but you and your doctor who has all the facts.

I also don't think that the symtoms of gluten intolerance will resolve right away. If you have been eating wheat your whole life while being allergic that will have an impact on your GI health and it will probably need som healing before you'll feel any better.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It would be great if you could stay in the forum and become an IBS expert. The you could help a lot of patients.

For some people there is an easy answer, such as a gluten-free dairy-free diet or low FODMAPs diet. Other cases are more complicated and we stay in the forum trying thousands of remedies that never seem to work.


----------

